# install libsasl (freebsd8.0)



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm trying to install mutt with sasl and some other custom options enabled. The only problem is that I can't find libsasl in ports (cyrus-sasl* packages are installed)

That's what I get:


```
checking for sasl_client_init in -lsasl... no
configure: error: could not find libsasl
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to udo.schweigert@siemens.com [maintainer] and
attach the "/usr/ports/mail/mutt/work/mutt-1.4.2.3/config.log" including the
output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to
provide an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. an `ls
/var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```



```
ls /var/db/pkg | grep sasl
cyrus-sasl-2.1.23
cyrus-sasl-ldapdb-2.1.23
cyrus-sasl-saslauthd-2.1.23
```

thank you


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Temporarily I removed --with-sasl from the Makefile so I've got:

```
CONFIGURE_ARGS= --enable-pop --enable-imap --disable-fcntl \
                --with-ssl=${OPENSSLBASE} --sysconfdir=${PREFIX}/etc \
                --with-sharedir=${PREFIX}/share/mutt \
                --with-docdir=${DOCSDIR} --with-charmaps \
                --enable-compressed --enable-smtp \
                --enable-mailtool --enable-hcache \
                --with-gnutls
```

It installs fine, however, I still get errors when starting mutt:

```
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 9: header_cache: unknown variable
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 10: message_cachedir: unknown variable
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 12: smtp_url: unknown variable
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 13: smtp_pass: unknown variable
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 44: index,pager: no such menu
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 45: index,pager: no such menu
Error in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc, line 67: : No such file or directory
source: errors in /home/xtd8865/.muttrc
```

This is my .muttrc. It works fine with gmail on mutt compiled with the above options (+ sasl) on Slackware Linux.

```
set from = "xxxxx@gmail.com"
set realname = "martin"
set imap_user = "xxxxx@gmail.com"
set imap_pass = "xxxxxx"
set folder = "imaps://imap.gmail.com:993"
set spoolfile = "+INBOX"
set postponed = "+[Gmail]/Drafts"
# set trash = "imaps://imap.gmail.com/[Gmail]/Trash"
set header_cache ="~/.mutt/cache/headers"
set message_cachedir ="~/.mutt/cache/bodies"
set certificate_file =~/.mutt/certificates
set smtp_url = "smtp://xxxxxx@smtp.gmail.com:587/"
set smtp_pass = "xxxxxxx"
set move = no # stop asking to move read messages to mbox
set imap_keepalive = 900
set editor="vim"

#Reading Email
set timeout=10
set mail_check=5
set sort=threads
set sort_aux=date
ignore * # ignore all headers
unignore Subject: From: Date: To: CC:
hdr_order Subject: From: Date: To: CC:

color quoted magenta black
color quoted1 blue black
color quoted2 red black
color quoted3 yellow black
color quoted4 cyan black
color quoted5 blue black
color quoted6 magenta black
color quoted7 red black
color quoted8 yellow black
color quoted9 cyan black
color signature blue default


mailboxes +INBOX +archive +sent +drafts +spam +trash 
bind editor <space> noop
macro index,pager y "<save-message>=[Gmail]/All Mail<enter><enter>" "Archive"
macro index,pager d "<save-message>=[Gmail]/Trash<enter><enter>" "Trash"
macro index gi "<change-folder>=INBOX<enter>" "Go to inbox"
macro index ga "<change-folder>=[Gmail]/All Mail<enter>" "Go to all mail"
macro index gs "<change-folder>=[Gmail]/Starred<enter>" "Go to starred messages"
macro index gd "<change-folder>=[Gmail]/Drafts<enter>" "Go to drafts"

color index yellow default ~N
color attachment cyan default 
color header green black "^Subject:"
color header yellow black "^From:"
color header yellow black "^Date:"
color header yellow black "^To:"
color header yellow black "^Cc:"


set alias_file= ~/.mutt/aliases
set sort_alias= alias
set reverse_alias=yes
source $alias_file
```


Any ideas on that? Thanks


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

I just noticed that message during the compilation:


```
configure: WARNING: Unrecognized options: --with-sharedir, --with-charmaps, --enable-smtp, --enable-hcache, --with-gnutls
```

Why is that? the first two were not even added by me. They were in the Makefile by defualt.

How can I check which options are supported? ./configure --help does not work.

Thanks


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

OK, I found the culprit. Sasl was disabled from mutt in the makefile. It says that to use sasl one needs to install mutt-devel. That's what I need. Also I passed some arguments to /etc/make.conf which worked like charm.


----------

